# Practice Problems to CERM



## jrgregg10 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all -

Does anyone know if/where I can get a copy of the practice problems for the civil exam (the book that goes with Lindeburg) in PDF form? I have the actual book, but it would be much easier for me to be able to just open up a PDF and do some problems in my free time rather than carry that book around everywhere.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 9, 2010)

I doubt you are going to find a full PDF version, especially for free. If that were available Lindeburg wouldn't be able to sell the actual book.


----------



## jrgregg10 (Aug 9, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> I doubt you are going to find a full PDF version, especially for free. If that were available Lindeburg wouldn't be able to sell the actual book.


I figured it probably wouldn't be free, but I didn't have any luck searching the internet for the PDF version at all....just wanted to see if anyone else knew if it existed.


----------

